# Answers to battery power loss on the X250.



## viator (May 1, 2007)

In the Feb issue of Which Motorcaravan there are a couple of tips in the Postbag ( Page 13) which may be of interest to those having this problem.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Viator

Could you give a quick summary of the tips for those who don't take that particular comic.

I'm sure a number of members would be both interested, and very appreciative.   

Cheers

Dave


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi Zebedee,
Too involved to give precise detail, the first letter concerns a 54 reg Fiat and was dealt with by Lion Alarms of Chorley, the second letter deals with a Neuvo Classic post 2006 and advises tracing the fault by means of elimination, the main gubbins being a connector box at the bottom of the drivers door pillar, this controls the power between the vehicle battery and habitation, I copy what I read without advice on what to do. Buy the mag. figure it out.
Not much help maybe, but a start.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Viator

At least members with problems will be able to judge if the article might solve it for them.

And before any wag mentions erectile dysfunction or any other "_interesting_" problem . . . . . . . I'm ahead of you!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Viator
> 
> At least members with problems will be able to judge if the article might solve it for them.
> 
> ...


Dave,
You've started it now, what makes you think that your erectile dysfunction problem is ahead of anybody elses?
Gerry


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

You guys are trying to _cock up _my original thread, give it a rest and get back on topic.
viator


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

viator said:


> You guys are trying to _cock up _my original thread, give it a rest and get back on topic.
> viator


Sorry, couldn't help it.
Gerry


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

GerryD said:


> viator said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are trying to _cock up _my original thread, give it a rest and get back on topic.
> ...


Neither could I. :lol: .

We are well off track now.
viator


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Back on topic, didn't think the X250 was around on a 54 plate, I thought it was 06 onwards.
The X250 disconnects the main battery after around 20 minutes from everything bar the central locking I thought, so there should be no major discharge. As do nearly all manufacturers nowadays by the way. There is no discharge on mine.

I would suspect any after market alarms if peoples cab batteries are discharging.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> Back on topic, didn't think the X250 was around on a 54 plate, I thought it was 06 onwards.
> The X250 disconnects the main battery after around 20 minutes from everything bar the central locking I thought, so there should be no major discharge. As do nearly all manufacturers nowadays by the way. There is no discharge on mine.
> 
> I would suspect any after market alarms if peoples cab batteries are discharging.


Hi pete4x4,
There are 2 letters in the Which Motorcaravan mag one deals with battery power loss on a 54 plate the other with an X250 type (Peugeot Boxer) both models have featured previously on site with owners seeking help with flat battery syndrome and reading both letters will tell you that alarms systems are not the reason.
viator


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

To elaborate as I was reading these earlier myself.

On the 54 plate (non X/250), issue was a sticking relay controlling the cab interior light, which caused it to stay on...solution being short term take the fuse out, longer term replace relay.

On the X/250, there was no solution per se, just a hint to fault finding. Apparently if you take the trim off on the driver's door pillar (doesn't say whether it's what I'd term the "A" or "B" pillar), there's a connector there which links the Fiat chassis into whatever the converters have done with habitation build. So if you disconnect that and battery still drains, it's a cab issue, it drain stops it's a habitation issue.

This said, they missed the obvious one off (which has been shown to be the case even on some factory fitted examples), which is if you've got a reversing camera, check that some numpty hasn't wired it onto permanent 12V versus ignition switched 12V.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

As a postscript on this, if anyone is suffering flat batteries on the X/250, my view is that there must be some form of electrical fault rather than a generic issue with the chassis.

It's only at this time of year that our MH gets any kind of a layup, but I like to start it/give it a run every 3 weeks purely because it's such a painful procedure if the battery goes totally flat...had that happen to me just after we purchased due to dodgily wired reversing camera (see above).

Anyway, although I like to start it every 3 weeks, I've not managed to on this occasion due to the snow etc. So after MH 7 weeks laid up, outside, snow, temperatures down to minus 10, I went to our storage compound today, pretty pessimistically. 

It started first time, as if it had been turned off 5 minutes earlier. I'm impressed.


----------

